# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة Google مُنفتح حول فكرة العمل مع آبل على مشاريع أخرى

## mohamed73

كما سمع البعض منكم على الأرجح، فقد تعاونت كل من آبل وجوجل منذ فترة  على تطوير واجهة برمجة التطبيقات Exposure Notification API. تسمح واجهة  برمجة التطبيقات هذه للمطورين بإنشاء تطبيقات لتتبع المخالطين للمساعدة في  كبح إنتشار فيروس COVID-19. كان هذا في الواقع إعلانًا مفاجئًا حيث يُنظر  إلى الشركتين عادة على أنهما تنافسان بعضهما البعض. 
 ومع ذلك، لا شك أن التعاون بين الشركتين كان جيدًا للغاية لأنه خلال مقابلة مع مجلة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]،  بدا الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة جوجل، السيد Sundar Pichai منفتحًا على فكرة  التعاون مع شركة آبل مرة أخرى في مشاريع مستقبلية. عندما سُئل السيد Sundar  Pichai عما إذا كان هذا التعاون سيكون هو الأول والوحيد بين الشركتين، رد  الرئيس التنفيذي بقوله : ” الشركات الكبيرة التي تعمل معًا في خدمة المجتمع  جيدة فعلاً للعالم. أنا ملتزم بإيجاد فرص أخرى، وكان لدى Tim Cook نفس  الشعور بشأن هذا “. 
 كما قلنا، كان التعاون الأخير بين آبل وجوجل مفاجئًا بعض الشيء. في حين  أن الشركتين طورتا تطبيقات متاحة للإستخدام على أنظمة التشغيل التابعة لكل  شركة، فقد شعرنا دائمًا بأنه تم تنفيذ ذلك بدافع الضرورة.
 تحدث السيد Sundar Pichai أيضًا عن كيفية بدء العمل بحيث صرح بالقول : ”  بدأ الفريقان بشكل مستقل في العمل على التكنولوجيا لدعم الوكالات الصحية  في مجال تتبع المخالطين. أدرك الجانبان بسرعة كبيرة أنه لكي يعمل هذا بشكل  جيد يجب أن يكون متاحًا في كل مكان. لذا بدأت فرق الهندسة المسؤولة عن  الأندرويد و iOS في التواصل بشكل طبيعي. في وقت ما، قررت أنا و Tim Cook  تبادل الملاحظات والتحدث مباشرة “.

----------

